# New Tack/feed shed and paddock - Progression thread



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Heyyoooo - another project is on the way and I thought I'd record the journey and post it. 



And also, if you had any ideas/do's/don't's etc. that is always appreciated. 



So, I've been able to build a new paddock w/ shelter, and a new tack/feed shed to go with it! It's in a awesome location, in regards to usability, I've started clearing, leveling etc, still heaps to do, but it's a start. 
They're nearly opposite each other, only a good road width between, and then on the other side of the tack/feed shed, is a soon to be grassed SJ arena, it's dirt like the rest atm though.


Here's some screen shots of the tack shed that I drew up on Sketchup, it's 6x5 meters, but after I drew it up, my dad, who's helping me, said 6x6 would work better, so no complaining here!
The wall and roof aren't there, as you can probably tell, and on that wall will be shelving mostly, and a window in the tack side. (right side)

The paddock will be 2 x 2 acre paddock paradise style paddocks. Lots of trees, and eventually grassed. And a shelter (10x5m) that will have a place for a round bale, I'll attach screenshots of that too. 



Uhh, that's basically it for now, I'll take some photo's of the places currently, not that you can really tell , but I'm sure it'll make sense as the project progresses.


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

Great sketches. I look forward to the reading of your progress.

May I just say one thing?
If possible, I'd round out those corners (a board/fence diagonally). Horses can be rather aggressive at food holes, and those corners are "choke-points" for lower horses.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

α CMa;1970647109 said:


> Great sketches. I look forward to the reading of your progress.
> 
> May I just say one thing?
> If possible, I'd round out those corners (a board/fence diagonally). Horses can be rather aggressive at food holes, and those corners are "choke-points" for lower horses.


Ah yes, great thinking - thank you. Will keep that in mind with fencing too.
It's been a bit wet, so haven't gotten photo's yet. Might get some today.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Here’s some photos of the place currently. 

So yeah, dirt and bush atm! 

First photo is shelter area. 

2nd is the path from the house and dressage arena 

3rd is path to tack shed and SJ arena 

4th is tack shed area 

5th is SJ arena, will be a grass arena hopefully. 

6th is the shelter area again, my dog sitting at one end of the shelter and I’m standing at the other end (10m) ish. 

And the 7th photo is the local wild residents. I’m glad I saw it because I was walking right past it. (Just a carpet python)


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Lovely place!

And what a handsome snake!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, beautiful setting. Looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you! I’m super grateful that I get to make a sweet little horse set up on my folks place. 

And a very healthy looking snake at that!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I should have stated this was going to take a long time. But anyway, here’s a little update. 

We got the old tractor running cause the little one couldn’t dig into the dirt very well and got the shelter area flattened. 
And it rained a bit so now has been well packed by that, so that’s handy. After being rolled on 100 times by the tractors. 

You can see in the 4th photo the decent ramp up to the flat, I might put more dirt there to make it less steep for the horses, well, to save it eroding more than anything actually. 

5th photo is of the stump of a tree we pushed over - I made dad save it and I’m going to make a jump out of it, cause that’s what I do. 

And last is the path leading to it - I’m trying to get it level, but it’s proving to be pretty solid dirt.


----------

